# ABKC's 3rd Female Grand Champion- Congrats Appletini!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Congratulations to Appletini for earning her Grand Champion title yesterday as well as winning yet another Best of Breed. She is the ABKC's 3rd female GR CH in history. Big ups to Michael Jordan at Gorilla Kennel's for producing such a bangin bitch and to her owner Jesse for putting in work at all these shows with her. Congrats on a much deserved win! *​ 

















​


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a beauty for sure, she has amazing features and look at that head wow!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Gosh she is beautiful! They have such distinctive facial features I see her brother in there lol


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Gods shes GORGEOUS! Congrats to the lovely Appletini!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats just beautiful!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dang she's a pretty girl!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

what a pretty girl! Lots of hugs and kisses her way!


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

*Big Congrats!! One of the best out there for sure!*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

pitbullgear said:


> *Big Congrats!! One of the best out there for sure!*


Hiiiiiiiii Connie and Allen!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!She's a good looking dog!


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

From the first time I saw Appletini in the ring I knew she was impressive. Big congrats to Mike, Jesse, and the whole Gorilla Kennels camp for their success with her.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LoudMouf said:


> From the first time I saw Appletini in the ring I knew she was impressive. Big congrats to Mike, Jesse, and the whole Gorilla Kennels camp for their success with her.


I LOVE THAT BANNER! Good job, Devin!


----------

